# Why THAT breed?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

In another thread, Chowder asked me what made me decide on the breed of dog I did as our new puppy. I thought it might be fun for everyone to share their breed of preference, and what makes them pick "that" breed. 
First I'll share about my boys.

*Max, my 13year old Beagle.*
This one was simple. I was 7 years old, and Shiloh was my favorite movie. Being so young, of course I knew nothing about breed research and picking a dog that fits your lifestyle, and no one else in my family are "dog people" enough to know any better, so when I saw him in the pet shop window (again, didnt know better) that was it. I had my own "shiloh dog".
While a Beagle was not the right fit, I have enjoyed Max, but will probably not have another Beagle.:smile:

*Champ, my 2.5 year old German Shepherd/ Golden Retreiver Mix*
This one was not so simple. He was my ex-boyfriend's dog, and when I moved in with him just a week after he got Champ, he ended up both of ours, but primarily his. We moved out of state together, and he moved two months before I did, taking Champ with him. Two months later hen I got there, I learned Champ had been severely neglected and abused. He who is now 90lbs and lean was only 65lbs and pure skin and bones. A lot of things happened in the following week that ended my relationship with that man, including a physical attack against myself, in which Champ, in his fragile state, got in the middle of and ultimately saved my life. I ended up bringing him home with me, with intentions of rehoming him. By this time, I knew about breed research, and a german shepherd is NOT a match to me. But, we've been through so much, and he really is a good dog, and the thought of rehoming him is heartbreaking. I will not, however, have another german shepherd.:redface:

*Grissom, my 10 month old Pembroke Welsh Corgi*
When I was ready and set to get a third dog, I did a lot of breed research. Because by this point I had been working hands on with dogs in a daycare environment, I went more off of the dogs I had come in contact with than I did what the books say. I wanted a dog that was not too big, as I was in an apartment at the time, but was high energy enough to come to work with me and play all day. I am not as drawn to the "bow to every command" dogs that some people are, I like a little challenge in training, and Corgis are definately stubborn. I grew INCREDIBLY fond of one corgi in particular, Milo, that i worked with, and after talking with a few breeders decided this was the breed for me, and the longer I have him, the more true this statement becomes. I love Max and Champ and would do anything for them, but Grissom and how much more I enjoy him further proved the importance of breed research and picking a dog that really fits in with my lifestyle.:biggrin:

*Annie, the Boxer that is not born yet.*
Jon and I are getting ourselves a puppy when we get married in December, the litter is due at the end of this month and will be ready in December. I have wnted a Boxer my whole life, and we feel it will be a good fit. We wanted a dog that is high energy enough to keep up with our lifestyle. I love Boxers because of their spunky personalities. We wanted a larger dog, but not a giant breed. We will not be cropping her ears. They are prone to a lot of health problems, primarily heart and thyroid-related, so it was important for us to go with a breeder that tests all her breeding dogs for genetic disorders. Even so, we are prepared for food allergies with this breed.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got Uno primarily because I wanted a companion and a jogging buddy. Wasnt looking specially for a weim, just a younger dog and when I saw a 5 month old weimaraner on petfinder, I thought it would be a good fit for my energy level since I'm very active , love outdoors and hiking. Uno is a perfect match for my energy level, we jog every day and hike every weekend, hes energetic but not hyper, very loyal and overprotective so I feel safe going on my trips alone. So I have no regrets about adopting him, though I wish I knew a little more about his background and genetic history.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, for me I've always had a humane society black lab back in the days I trained and showed horses. After leaving the show ring in my mid 30's and not having a dog for several years I decided that I wanted a dog that would challenge my abilities since I wasn't training or riding anymore. After 2 yrs of research I found a litter of puppies for sale, I only made the decision to put a deposit on my female " English Bull Terrier" after meeting both the parents and liking their dispositions. Bull Terriers are not easily found here in the Pacific Northwest, unlike the suncoast of Florida.:frown: 

Anyway, I started with 1, rescued her full brother at 11 months and now I have twice the fun. Bull Terriers are known as the "Clowns". always making you laugh, or doing something stupid. Spuds Mckenzie, Target dog, Pattons dog, Patsy ann of Juneau AK, just some of the famous bull terriers.

The dogs have givin me a focus, helping my club with B.T. rescue. People get these dogs and have no idea what they are getting into, they think they are different looking so they want one, well, they are a terrier and a 2 yr old in a dog suit. Plus they are prone to allergies, deafness, and OCD. 

I will have many, many more BULL TERRIERS before I die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

We were choosing our first dog right after we got married. We had it narrowed down to miniature pinscher or miniature poodle. Ultimately we chose the minpin because of the cost of grooming. (Years later I became a groomer anyway LOL). Minpins are very challenging, at least this one is! and at 13 he is still as spunky as a dog half his age, way too smart and much too naughty. BUt he has been my teacher and for that I'm grateful.

Second dog was Lexi, a bichon. When I was learnng to groom, one of my favorite clients was "Cuddles" a bichon who was sweet and gentle and very pretty. He made me decide to go with a bichon instead of a mini poodle.

Third dog is Darby, daughter of Lexi, champion sired while I spent a few years showing dogs.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Well, for me I've always had a humane society black lab back in the days I trained and showed horses. After leaving the show ring in my mid 30's and not having a dog for several years I decided that I wanted a dog that would challenge my abilities since I wasn't training or riding anymore. After 2 yrs of research I found a litter of puppies for sale, I only made the decision to put a deposit on my female " English Bull Terrier" after meeting both the parents and liking their dispositions. Bull Terriers are not easily found here in the Pacific Northwest, unlike the suncoast of Florida.


Go a little further south of you. There are always a TON of them in Cali. I think that people want to have them where they can show them off. I know that is the only reason I have EBTs. It surely wasn't because I don't like to watch tv and would prefer to watch a whole day of EBT play!  It surely isn't because of the loyalty that they give unconditionally!  And for sure, it has nothing to do with the 'dificulty' level of training and patients that it taks to train and keep up with them. 



> Anyway, I started with 1, rescued her full brother at 11 months and now I have twice the fun. Bull Terriers are known as the "Clowns". always making you laugh, or doing something stupid. Spuds Mckenzie, Target dog, Pattons dog, Patsy ann of Juneau AK, just some of the famous bull terriers.


Don't forget the Westminster show champ in 06 - Rufus!! He sure gave all the EBTs something to look 'up' to. 



> The dogs have givin me a focus, helping my club with B.T. rescue. People get these dogs and have no idea what they are getting into, they think they are different looking so they want one, well, they are a terrier and a 2 yr old in a dog suit. Plus they are prone to allergies, deafness, and OCD.


Do yours have those problems too? My guys usually only have the deafness when they don't want to do something or go somewhere. (Like bed) They only have allergies when they don't want to eat what they are given. Like fish for the second day in a row cause I have to go to the store on the way home from work.  And the OCD only seems to kick in when there is a ball around or when you want to put the toys away!! :wink:  :biggrin:
Oh, and the 'two year old in a dog suit'.... well, that isn't anything like Owen! :biggrin: He is more like one and a half! 



> I will have many, many more BULL TERRIERS before I die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have to agree. They do seem to fit my life really well. Even at the age of 25 (almost 26) I will have more before I call it quits in this world! I like having a clown to come home to after a stressful day at work. After seeing what I have for the last 7 years at work, I like to laugh my tail off. I like doing that anyway. They seem to be the perfect kind of dog that is more then willing to take you for a walk when you want to go, or lay beside you and keep you company if you don't feel well. 
The months of July and August I have been in and out of hospitals and appointments, part of why I haven't been on here too much,  and Owen has been the one to sit beside me the whole time I was off work. Titus wanted to play and Owen would 'put him in his place' and make him back off me when I didn't feel well. There were many days that I was wishing that I could just take them for walks, but they just hung in there with me!  I love dogs. They are BFFs for LIFE and LOVE!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I would like to add a little story about my Owen!  Sorry!
So, as WhiteLeo said, EBTs have some OCD issues if not stimulated enough! Well, mine has more then OCD when it comes to a ball!! He has more of mental issues then OCD, he will hunt down his ball and take it on walks when we go. He will find the ball to take to bed with him and he will find it when I don't want to play and has actually climbed on the tv to get it one time! 
I play ball with him all the time and he brings it to me and throws it at me... not handing it, not placing it down, not 'here, take it from my mouth', HE THROWS IT!!! So, when we play, I will throw it in the air some times to give him something other then chasing it down the hall, he jumps straight in the air and has, on multiple occassions, just barely missed the ceiling fan. Now the ceilings aren't but about 9 feet, but for a dog that stands only 20 inches from the floor, that is no small task!  He is a thinner more agile EBT that, when it starts cooling off for winter, we will be starting agility classes and other classes to wear out some of his energy since I hate going out in cold.  He also likes meal times! When I make Titus' kibble, I add some ACV and garlic powder and then I just shake/toss it in the bowl. That usually gets both of them excited to the point that Owen knows that I will give him his food also. He knows that he is not allowed to eat outside of his crate, so he will take off running to his crate and slides inside and sits, but not for long, I think there is a spring on his butt! He will pop up about 3 time in the time it takes me to cross my very small living room!  But he is always sitting when he gets his food!! If not he doesn't get it!  Then Titus has to go into his crate and he is now starting to like that idea, that for the first time in the last months that I have had him at my house, he will walk in and wait for me to give him his food!! It used to be that I would have to fight him to get him into his crate. Now I just point and say, 'In for breakfast' or dinner!: )

I forgot to add all of my dogs and why I chose them/ they chose me! 
So, my first dog was a terrier mix like benji. But she was black with brown points and a white star on her chest. She was the best little dog I ever had from age 1-13. Durring that time, my dad always had at least one chow in the house at a time. Then when we moved to Texas at one point, we had a chow shepheard mix (still having my terrier mix and one of my dads chows). At the age of 13(for me) Mitzy (Terrier mix) and my dads chow got into at least a fight a day for about a week and both of them 'went to the shelter' and I didn't talk to my mom for a long time because I knew what that meant and she kept lieing to me! That was the part I was more upset about! We still had Tal, the chow mix, and we were living in Ohio. My mom ended up with a sharpei Shep mix and with all of those health problems, I decided that I did NOT want anything to do with the sharpei breed! Then we ended up with Abbi and she chose me as her human and that was the start of my dogs!! Since her, I had a pitt mix (Titus' mom) and Owen and Titus (Mastiff Pitt mix) and then there have been a few foster dogs from the Atl shelter that have been pitt mixes. Then there was Izzy, who is an EBT and Jake is an EBT and I think that covers all of my dogs!! With all of those dogs, I think that I fell in love with the personality of the dog more then the breed. However, there are things that carry over from the first dog I had (Mitzy) to Owen. Most of it being the terrier part. I love the quirkyness of the terriers, the part where they will do what they want to do and they will convince you that it was your idea to start playing ball and not theirs! And it was your idea to scratch their bellies and allow them on your lap and not theirs!  I love the part where all they want to do is make you laugh and happy!! The more that Owen sees you laugh, the more he will do what you are laughing at!  That is exactly what I am like and what I like in the people that I choose to be friends with! 

Just wanted to share some EBT humor with all of you.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, those EBT's just want to be with their people, they will adapt to whatever mood your in, If your sick and can't get them out for walks other than a potty break, they don't care as long as they can be right next to you on the couch! They say most people who have a bull terrier never waiver to another breed.


----------



## KinSyn (Sep 29, 2009)

What a great topic, I've enjoyed reading the replies!

Just recently, in June, we lost our dear Rottweiler. She was only four years old and suffered for a year with lupus. She was a doll, our pride and joy, a true ambassador for the breed. We decided on the Rotti breed because of a wonderful experience I'd had as a teen when I took a starving dog in off the streets. One of the most handsome Rottweilers I've ever encountered...and a personality you hope they are all bred for. He went to a better place ten years later, at the age of at least 14, and I knew I wouldn't be happy without another like him. We were beyond blessed when we got our girl.

Our chocolate Lab...she chose us but we aren't complaining.  She was the neighbour's dog and one day she showed up on our doorstep. Shortly after the neighbour showed up to tell us he was taking her home to be shot because she wouldn't stay home.  I told him he wasn't and that was that. Funny, she never strays from our sight. Apparently she just didn't like that jerk, ha ha. While I wouldn't choose a Lab--lovely dogs all 'round but not our 'dream breed'--I know how blessed we are that she chose us.

Our English Mastiff puppy...after losing our Rottweiler to her illness my husband and I both knew we needed another kid around and we didn't want to wait. We love BIG dogs...and after flipping through a dog breed book we considered a breed we'd never discussed before. The next day I saw an ad for a litter of English Mastiffs and...here we are.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Cute question!
Our male beagle we got from a breeder because my hubby when he was a child had always wanted a beagle. Cute reasoning and I know people love beagles but he has been not the great dog we thought he would be. He started out fine but was a bad biter drew blood when little (he's 10 now) and his front legs turned inward towards each other at 4 months of age but he had no problems other than that and of course after 4 months we weren't going to give him back even though my hubby wanted to since he was the one who kept getting bit by him haha! To this day they really dont have that doggy daddy bond haha! He's a bit of an ornary dog though oh well hes here for the duration my one daughter adores him and he has been a lap dog at times for me!
The next dog our yellow lab female is the one we got at 5 months from folks who said their children were allergic to her. I just think that they did not know how to care for her since when we got her she had a horrible urinary tract infection (by the next day when we got her she was peeing blood and not what I htought it maight be at 5 months she had a horrible infection) and then (stupid me) I did not look at her papers till after we got her they never even had her puppy shots stareted! But she is now 6 and shes very affectionate with us but is not firendly towards other folk ! We love her alot!
Then I mistakenly (please dont be mad at me haha:frown found this absolutley wonderful chocolate lab (yep pet store) (before I knew anything about pet store horrors) (I know now never again) but that said~ my one son actually found her first and then we went there because he wanted to hmmmm show me something! Well I went with 3 of my 5 kids and she was so adorable but of course I had two dogs at the time and wow getting a third was just not in the plan ~BUT ~I called my hubby and told him about her and he said DO NOT get her wait for me to see her! Well that was a shame because I told him That I had decided after a couple nervous trips to the bathroom UGH! that I had already purchased her and she was on her way home with us! He was not that amused~but he really likes her alot ! She is the love of my little pack here and she just is so sweet and what a joy to have I could not see myself without here shes my little shadow!
Then in another state very close to us! their was these ori pei puppies ugh dog #3 was a big deal so what the heck! lets have 4 haha! My thinking not the hubbys thinking! I like to go big on things ! 5 kids 4 dogs gee maybe one more pup haha! Well anyway they had this male 1/2 shar-pei and 1/2 pug with the shar~pei long hair the one you cannot show and he was just the calmest most cute lion faced puppy ever so yep had to take him and had to have him! Gee his quiet wonderfulness took a day to overcome here He got very hmmm un~shy! He fits in very well and him and my chocolate lab started off on the wrong foot I thought we would have to give him back but nope they are now the best of friends as if they just can't get enough of each other! They have bonded better than any two dogs ever!
Gee this is getting to be a magazine article here haha! :redface:
Well so far that is it! But then I never say never! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Wags,
haha! Aparently you never say NO either!!  
That really is a lot going on in your house. I think I keep my hands full with the dogs!  I will stick with them for now. At this moment, they are all passed out around the house in their 'spots'.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess I'd better add to this topic since I seem to have dogs that no one else has.

I married into a family that had Samoyeds and my husbands dog was the one Samoyed who didnt' fit in with the rest. She was shy, stubborn, and looked more like a Chow then a Samoyed. I adored her and when we got finished college we took her with us to Vermont (from Florida). The change in weather brought out the best in her personality and she lived to be 12. My husband said no more Samoyeds because of the hair.

We had our first apartment while in Florida and they only allowed small dogs. Since I have this thing about always having hairy dogs, I got a Lhasa Apso puppy (with some of my college loan money!) She was a typical Lhasa.....stubborn, cranky, and hated kids. But, they are very smart dogs and I took her to obedience classes and to work with me every day and she lived to be 16.

When we had our apartment it was the late 70's and Chows got very popular in Florida at that time. Whenever we walked the Lhasa we would pass by this yard where they had a little black boy chow puppy. They stuck him in the backyard with a tiny doghouse and totally ignored him. We never saw anyone interact with the little puppy at all. So we would take him treats and play with him thru the fence and even named him. We both decided at that time that we would get a Chow puppy someday.

Our first Chow came from a pet store in Vermont. I didn't know any better at the time and fell in love with her. One of my friends also got a Chow puppy from the same store. Before they were both a year old they had hip problems. I managed to get all our money back from the pet store and even got the pet store to stop selling puppies anymore. It was the start of my crusade againts pet store puppies.

We have had 6 Chows, 2 Lhasa's, and one Labrador (Big mistake but we kept her until she died at age ten) over the years. Two chows have been really bad quality, two have been show quality, and now we have Rocky who is half chow half husky that we got from a rescue group. My two girls died at age 8 and 9 of cancer and that is what started me researching dog food. My two show quality dogs died from medication errors at the vets. That is when we decided to go for rescue chows from now on. There are a ton of them out there that need people who know how to handle them. They are very intelligent, loving dogs but they are definetely one family animals. Once a chow decides you are his person, he will be the most loyal dog you can ever imagine. I have trained my last two boys in agility and they loved learning new things and learned very easily. They just did not like the trainer trying to handle them without me around. All of the chows have been great with my kids and cats. They are truly like having another 'person' in the house that you can train to do anything but you'd better not ever scold them or abuse them. A chow that gets scolded or hit will pout and hold a grudge. Positive training is the only way to go. 

So, we have chows and Lhasas and you can see I like challenging dogs! Both breeds can be trained to do almost anything (my Lhasa's dad had his CD in obedience), they travel really well, they are willing to just lay next to you if you are tired but they will play anytime you want to play. I love their hair coats and there is nothing cuter then a little chow or lhasa puppy! I just wish more people could see the good in them. I have had my insurance cancelled once just because I owned a chow. 

That's my long story. If anyone ever considers getting a Lhasa or Chow, I have 30 years of owning, training, and researching everything about them so ask anything.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

We had chows growing up. They were some of the best (hairiest!) dogs around. We never had a single problem with them, but we saw someone that tied one up in the backyard and only fed it every few days or so. It never had human interaction or anything. That was, I think, the first mean dog that I had incountered... Other then the Lasa that lived across from my Grandma. That Lasa tried to kill me once, that was when I decided that I would never own a small breed dog again! I did my research, or the best I could at the age of 7, after that. 
I must admit that I am a pet store junkie. I have NEVER bought a dog, nor will I ever, but I still like to go see them and give them some good human interaction time. 
I loved the chows that we had. They always had a yard and food and love and a nice place to sleep inside. They were always VERY loyal to our family and it made my dad feel a little more comforitable to leave for work knowing that they were there to protect his family. 
I really don't think that we have ever owned a dog that I didn't like or was bad. I think that is pretty good odds. Now, I have met some doozies, but I didn't have to take them home and they were NOT mine!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> That was, I think, the first mean dog that I had incountered... Other then the Lasa that lived across from my Grandma. That Lasa tried to kill me once, that was when I decided that I would never own a small breed dog again!


My first Lhasa hated children. We were in college and she had no exposure to little kids at all so when my sons were born I had to make sure she kept away from them. She was older and crankier by then! 

Chelsy (my current Lhasa) I got from a breeder who had 2 little girls. She was exposed to little kids from the day I got her and she absolutely ADORES children. She will take off into the culdesac as soon as she sees any of the neighborhood girls. She has also helped me raise several chow puppies and does really well with other dogs. Lhasa's are not 'lap dogs' though. I try to hold her and keep her in my lap and she will wiggle and struggle and yap until I let her down. They are little dogs who think they are big and never act like little dogs. My first one would go hiking with us, ride sleds with us, and take on any big dog out there. 

They are also more stubborn then any chow. If a Lhasa doesnt' want to do something, there is no way you are going to force it. Even at 12 years old, if my husband calls Chelsy to go outside she will turn in the opposite direction and run. It drives him nuts and he swears we will never have another Lhasa. (but we will!)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Wags,
> haha! Aparently you never say NO either!!
> That really is a lot going on in your house. I think I keep my hands full with the dogs!  I will stick with them for now. At this moment, they are all passed out around the house in their 'spots'.


You have me laughing here!:biggrin: I know what your saying hahahahaha:wink:! My hubby was really very fullfilled after we had our salt & pepper shaker (two kids girl and boy)! Then he was really more than happy after the third a girl then gee after the 4th a girl but nope I wanted to have one more to see if we could more or less have a boy (which I would have been more than happy with another girl)and yep that was that had the boy last! 
Then the dog adventure began! My hubby gets scared every time I talk about another dog! haha! 
Dogs and kids they go together! My kids are getting older now. I remember the house being pretty hectic and loving every minute of it!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

wags said:


> Dogs and kids they go together! My kids are getting older now. I remember the house being pretty hectic and loving every minute of it!



When my kids were 4 and 1 years old, I had 4 dogs, three cats, two little kids, and babysat two more kids under the age of two. I look back at it now and wonder how in the world I got anything done! 

Now I have only two dogs, both boys in college, and I don't seem to get near as much done. Of course, the internet wasn't around years ago when mine were little! I would get a lot more done around here if I didn't have a laptop!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Chowder I hear you haha:biggrin:! Back when I had 3 of the 5 kids I laughed because there were questioneires out and they asked things like how many kids under 3 I was like yah all 3 haha! Then ok, lets get a dog to add to the chaos and yah lets get guniea pigs I dont have enough to do oh yah you want a lizard no biggie oh a bunny of course love them! we at one time then when the next two kiddes came along were designated the house with the petting zoo! hamsters , fish, snake, lizard,bunny,~god have I forgotten anything probably~ still have a guinea pig now & a velied chamelion and fish and dogs! My kids are ages now 16 to 26 WOOHOO they aged I didnt (ok I lied haha!) But we were always the home everyone congregated at haha! Kinda miss that though!
I know what you mean now its the internet and lap top and cell phone and everything electronic you can think of day and age!
and as for getting anything done I agree with you there:biggrin:! Its always amazing!
Gee I Have to go now and get the dogs out for a walk and actually vacumn and dust and get things ready for dinner and gee clean the guniea cage and and~ and~ and~ and.............. have a great weekend hahahahaha!


----------



## Whiskey's Momma (Sep 23, 2009)

*Shelties and Goldens*

My first dog was named Tiger, he was a bit older when I was born and died a few short years later. My whole family was crushed when he died and my mother said no more dogs. He was really my older brothers dog. Many of the pictures that I have seen of myself as a baby, there was Tiger next to me watching me. He was a male Sheltie, beautiful dog and he was very loved.

When I got a little older when I was in 4th grade (I think 1991) I begged for a dog. But my parents did want another dog. We went to the mall one day and I made them go into the petstore. There he was, Rusty also a Sheltie. My dad said he looked sick. He was the last one left and he was pherphaps under weight and had a bad coat. I think my parents felt bad for him, we took him home that day. He was my best friend, we went everywhere together. If I was outside playing we would be there, right next to me. We remained very close until I moved to ND in 2005 and he stayed with my parents in CA. He was older and my now husband lived in ND where it gets very cold. I didn't think it would be a good idea to take him given his old age and he had never been in extreme cold I was afraid it would kill him. My parents said he was very depressed and stopped eating. He died the following winter right before X-mas of 2005. It still makes me feel guilty for leavng him behind but I thought I was doing the right thing at the time. He did live a good life, and would have died anyways I think.

So when we bought a house my husband kept talking about getting a dog. For about two years my husband kept bugging me. One night I had a dream that we got a puppy and that next morning on a Friday I told him it was time to get one. We searched on the internet for a rescue and in adds in the paper. My husband wanted a golden retriever and I of course wanted a Sheltie. We came across puppies from a farm. They were half golden and 1/4 border collie and 1/4 australian shepperd. We called and went to go check it out that Sunday and came home with a puppy that cost 100 bucks. The owners of the dogs said that the mom had been hit by a car when she was young and had never produced puppies. They were shocked when they figured out she was pregnant. They were not breeders and were looking to find them good homes. We are so happy to have Whiskey in our lives.

To answer the question....we kinda came to a compromise, my husband got half of a golden and Border/Auss's are similar to Shelties and they were so darn cute we couldn't resist. He turned out to be a great dog, he is our baby.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I like mutts. Maybe it's because I'm one myself. :biggrin:

I've always had mixed-breed dogs and I probably always will. I see so many people, especially in the urban area where I live, who put so much emphasis on, and time into, finding some sort of specific breed while all around us are thousands of dogs in shelters and rescues that are desperate for homes. I have nothing against pure bred dogs, or against people who own them. I love all dogs, and all dogs are deserving of good homes regardless of breed. But for me personally, I wish I could save all the needy dogs around here, which happen to mostly be mixed-breeds. But I will have to settle for the two I have since that is all I have room for. I suppose if all the needy dogs in the world were pure breeds, I would have a soft spot in my heart for them instead.

Both of my dogs are rescues, one from a rescue organization and one from a shelter. Both have/had issues but I put the time into their rehabilitation and you won't find a couple of happier, healthier, and more grateful dogs. I wouldn't trade them for the world. The great thing about dogs is that they have no idea what breed they are. We go to the dog park, which is often filled with pure bred this and pure bred that, but among the dogs, it is a level playing field when it comes to breed. They have no idea what they are but they know where they fit into the social pecking order of the packs that develop there and that is all that matters to them. Ya' gotta' love the simplicity of their world. :wink:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish our world was that simple! 
The reason that I chose the EBT was because of their carisma and their passion to make everyone happy. Wether it is a person or another dog. They like to have fun(like me!).  Like every other breed, they don't always get along with everyone, but they sure do try!  I had a lot of mix breed mutts in my life also, as well as purebreeds, and they all loved us the exact same!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in here.

I grew up with pugs (my Mom's favorite breed) and when I was in high school my family adopted a pair of purebred Irish Setters.

In my adult life, I have owned a Greyhound, Chocolate Lab, Yellow Lab, Shepherd Mix, and Brittany. 

I've done research on the various breeds and have decided on my favorite breeds:

Labrador Retriever (prefer Yellow or Chocolate)
English Springer Spaniel (bench, not field)
Brittany
German Shepherd Dog
Golden Retriever

As you can see, I didn't take after my Mom in her fondness for little lap dogs.

The reason why I chose the above-mentioned breeds is due to their being excellent companions and their ability to work as a service dog for the disabled and / or a therapy dog.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ever since I was 5, I always wanted the dog in the movie White Fang. And here he is. JK! No, I think the dog in the movie is a Malamute/Wolf. I can't have a wolf hybrid here where I live. So, I did my research on the Malamute. I grew up with Chows and Akitas, so I've been around nordic breeds for some time now. I also looked at the husky, but I wanted a big, powerful dog. But not too big. I don't think I can live without mals. I just love that they are so independent and extremely stubborn, but incredibly smart. And such clowns! Yes, Aspen did test my patience, and he still does, but that's what Mals do. I love challenges anyway!! 

favorite breeds:

Malamute
Akita
Husky
Boerboel
Dane
Newfie
Bernese Mountain dog
English Mastiff

:smile:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll play!
I'm going to throw in a couple of dogs I had as a kid too.
We always had dogs! mostly mutts. We had a spitz lab mixes, bird dog mixes and pit mixes and a rottie and a dobie when I was really little.

The last two dogs I would consider "mine" at home where
*Lars, a blue heeler*
Our county's shelter is kind of awful and out in the middle of nowhere. There is no one there full time so we made an appt. to go look at the dogs. While sitting in the car this winter day, while it was snowing I look back and there is a little puppy outside the perimeter fence just sitting. He was probably just 8 weeks old.
So, we scooped him up and took him home and never went inside the shelter. Like most blue heelers, he was a very smart dog I trained him myself ( i was in highschool) and he learned everything on the first session. This was a time when we allowed our dogs to run loose outside (we lived in the country with no visible neighbors) and one night Lars was hit by a car. I was devastated and didn't even think of getting another dog for over a year, though we still had other dogs.

*Bailey, rotty/lab mix*
She was my next dog after Lars. My mom had also taken the death of Lars pretty bad and by this time we had a fence up and all our dogs where secured. 
She was advertised in the paper as a free along with all her "oops" brothers and sisters. She was also a breeze to train and housebreak. She was in my senior pictures with me  When i moved out for college my mom didn't want me to take her. So I just visited and got Delilah about 5 months after I moved on my own.

*Delilah, boxer* 
It seems I could only live about 5 months without a dog  My roommate and I both set out to find canine companions and we drove around to all the shelters in the area. Delilah was the first that caught my eye and I called the shelter while we were on the road and asked them to hold her for me.
She was 1 or 2 years old, skin and bones (46 lbs) and had poop all over her the first time I took her out of the kennel. I almost thought about changing my mind but when I took her in the lobby and sat in a chair she crawled in my lap, poop and all :tongue: I couldn't go back then! I was 18 when I adopted her and she's been with me my entire adult life.
She was my protector when I lived alone and even helped me meet a boyfriend, haha. I knew nothing about boxers until after I brought her home, luckily it worked out for us!

*Felix, boxer*
Felix was the first dog where I set out to get a specific breed. Delilah was sometimes dog aggressive so i also had to get a male and a puppy to help ease him into the household. I found an ad on CL stating they were trying to rehome rescued puppies. Felix's mother was supposed to be in the care of someone who let her get bred and then was left to fend for herself. The mother and all the puppies where white and a lot of them also deaf. Felix came to me with coccidia and a healing rash on his back end.
He has turned into the most amazing dog. He is well adjusted (in spite of his deafness) confident but also submissive with other dogs and loves people of all ages, especially children though I don't know many kids. He will be 3 in March. When I have time, I would like to get him certified as a therapy dog.

I love boxers, my next dog will be a rescue- but I am leaning towards blue heelers, standard poodles and boxers.


----------

